# American Vision/Gary Demar books 50% off! Includes Bahsnen DVD set.



## crhoades (Jan 23, 2007)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]_This Discount Expires at Midnight on January 31st, EST!_ [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]God & Government Vol. 1 • _Retail $15.50 • Now Only $7.75 _[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]God & Government Vol. 2[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $15.50 • Now Only $7.75 _[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]God & Government Vol. 3[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $15.50 • Now Only $7.75 _[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]God & Government Set (Vol. 1-3) • _Retail $46.50 • Now Only $23.25_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]America's Christian History[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]A New World in View (Textbook Vol. 1)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $20.95 • Now Only $10.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Building a City on a Hill (Textbook Vol. 2) • _Retail $20.95 • Now Only $10.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]On the Road to Independence (Textbook Vol. 3) • _Retail $20.95 • Only $10.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]To Pledge Allegiance Textbook Series (Vol. 1-3) • _Retail $62.85 • Only $31.42_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Last Days Madness[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $25.95 • Now Only $12.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Is Jesus Coming Soon?[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $9.95 • Now Only $2.95 • SUPER DISCOUNT! _[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Thinking Straight in a Crooked World[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $21.95 • Now Only $10.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Before Jerusalem Fell[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $25.95 • Now Only $12.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Liberty at Risk[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $17.95 • Now Only $8.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Myths, Lies, & Half Truths[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]The Early Church and the End of the World (Booklet[/FONT]) [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _$24.95 • Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Abrahamic Covenant (CDs)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $19.95 • Now Only $9.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Abrahamic Covenant (DVDs)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]America - Past, Present, & Future [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $14.95 • Now Only $7.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Basic Training For Understanding Bible Prophecy (DVDs) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _$79.95 • Only $39.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Best Defense is a Good Offense (CDs)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $34.95 • Now Only $17.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]A Biblical Consideration of Government (CDs) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $34.95 • Now Only $17.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Demystifying Revelation (DVD)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $25.00 • Now Only $12.50_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Gary DeMar's Prophecy Selection (CDs) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $39.95 • Now Only $19.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Gary DeMar Under Fire (CDs) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $39.95 • Now Only $19.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Great Tribulation: Past or Future (Debate DVD)[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $25.00 • Only $12.50_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Is Jesus Coming Soon? (Audio Book on CD[/FONT]) [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $14.95 • Only $7.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Prophecy Works Vol. 1 (CD-ROM) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Liberty or Tyranny (DVD) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $17.95 • Now Only $8.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Religion of Evolution (DVD) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $17.95 • Now Only $8.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Selective Prophecy Works (CD-ROM) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Why Christians Almost Lost America[/FONT] (CDs) [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $34.95 • Now Only $17.47_[/FONT]
*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]50% or more off these best-selling resources... [/FONT]*​
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Ten Commandments Memory Guide (5-pack) • _Retail $3.95 • Now Only $1.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Great Civil War Debate (DVD[/FONT]) [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $10.00_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Christianity and the American Commonwealth[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $24.95 • Now Only $12.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Unknown History of 20th Cent. (DVDs by Gary North) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _$44.95 • Only $22.47_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Basic Training for Defending Faith (DVDs by G. Bahnsen) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _$49.95 • Only $24.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Before Jerusalem Fell[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $25.95 • Now Only $12.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Defending the Christian Worldview Vol. I (CDs by G. Bahnsen) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $44.99 • Now Only $24.99_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Defending the Christian Worldview Vol. II (CDs by G. Bahnsen)[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $44.99 • Now Only $24.99_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Defending the Christian Worldview Vol. I & II (CDs) [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $99.98 • Now Only $49.99_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Politically Incorrect Guide to American History[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $19.95 • Now Only $9.97_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam[/FONT] [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]• _Retail $19.95 • Now Only $9.97_[/FONT]


----------

